# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Z3X EasyJtag Release v2.0.6.0. Update.

## mohamed73

*Z3X EasyJtag Release v2.0.6.0. Update.  Added new phones via JTAG: 
- HUAWEI IMPULSE 4G U8800 (Read/Write/Dump/One click Repair/Jtag Pinout)
- HUAWEI U8665 (Read/Write/Dump/One click Repair/Jtag Pinout)
- HUAWEI U8730 (Read/Write/Dump/One click Repair/Jtag Pinout)  Added new phones via direct EMMC: 
- HUAWEI ASCEND Y530-U00 (Read/Write/Dump/EMMC(ISP) pinout)
- Samsung GT-P5210 (Read/Write/Dump/EMMC(ISP) pinout)  UI Changes: 
-  Write All function support extCSD writing 
-  Write now smart select all necessary dump parts , including extcsd file
-  All Pinouts for eMMC and JTAG are displayed directly in software window
-  All targets information now stored in XML file , including eMMC models , so
very soon we add new functions for one click eMMC configuration for different phones( boot with , sizes ,reset config etc )  Fixed: 
- UAC admin rights request in addons
- path saving in open dialog of direct Odin , thanks layder_by*

----------

